# Unexpected changes when you move!



## galaxyMLP (Feb 8, 2016)

**Just realized I probably put this in the wrong section!! Feel free to move it to general chat! My bad!**

This is a little bit of a rant... I just moved last week and I started soaping again today. Everything was going pretty well and I went to CPOP the soap. Obviously the oven is different since I've moved. My old oven could only go down to 270 but this one can go down to 250 so I set it to that. I wanted to leave the oven on until I could see it was fully gelled (I turned the light on for that). I went ahead and turned the oven off after I saw full gel. I just went over to check it (about 30 minutes later) and I noticed it was overheating!! Turns out I forgot to turn off the light... 

I've pulled out the soap now (it's not too bad) but I'm still a bit annoyed. Plus, one of my colors in the soap happened to set up faster than my other even though it had no fragrance! I'm pretty certain it was from the extra water/color I had to it.

Anyone else had changes to their soaping routine because of moving/soaping location change??


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 8, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Anyone else had changes to their soaping routine because of moving/soaping location change??



All your cooking recipes times or temperatures will be different with a new oven too.  It takes a while to get use to!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 8, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> All your cooking recipes times or temperatures will be different with a new oven too.  It takes a while to get use to!



No! I sure hope not!!!! I'd just perfected my blueberry pie recipe. Come to think of it, I did over toast the cheese on the buffalo chicken dip yesterday. Oh no, its already begun!


----------



## Susie (Feb 8, 2016)

Yep, took me 3 solid months to get used to the oven alone.  Not to mention the battle still raging over the burners.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 8, 2016)

We never get to stop learning!
We have two stoves ( one ground level and one in the basement). Cannot assume they will cook anything the same! Grr.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 8, 2016)

Two stoves?? Wow! 

And Susie, yep, I'm going to miss my ceramic cooktop. This is one of those dinky coil ones.  I have no idea what to set things to. My BF has been living here for about 9 months now so he has a good idea for the stovetop. But he never uses the oven. We will be moving again at the end of March (we were doing long distance and it got to be just too much). I get to do this all over again very soon.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 8, 2016)

I've learned that it's best to bake on the mid level of an oven until you at least see where the heat comes from and how it disperses in the oven. I lost a batch of cookies to learn that. Is there a warm selection on your oven? Maybe you should consider getting an oven thermometer to check the temps as you're preheating it. You could always cut it off once the oven reaches 160F.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 8, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I've learned that it's best to bake on the mid level of an oven until you at least see where the heat comes from and how it disperses in the oven. I lost a batch of cookies to learn that. Is there a warm selection on your oven? Maybe you should consider getting an oven thermometer to check the temps as you're preheating it. You could always cut it off once the oven reaches 160F.



Cooking thermometer with probe and the cable on the probe should be armored. They run $15 - $20 in the cooking sction. The probe is so you can check on the progress of a roast and such to time out the rest of the meal. Works great for getting the oven just hot enough for the gel phase too  ! Also putting something heavy in the oven that doesn't cook helps to even out the temperature ( I use a slab of steel!) . Oven will hold the desired temperature after preheating for quite a while.

I have learned through painful experience ( in my 60's) and I am very willing to share what I do know. You all share so much about soap making with me...


----------



## Arimara (Feb 8, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Cooking thermometer with probe and the cable on the probe should be armored. They run $15 - $20 in the cooking sction. The probe is so you can check on the progress of a roast and such to time out the rest of the meal. Works great for getting the oven just hot enough for the gel phase too  ! Also putting something heavy in the oven that doesn't cook helps to even out the temperature ( I use a slab of steel!) . Oven will hold the desired temperature after preheating for quite a while.
> 
> I have learned through painful experience ( in my 60's) and I am very willing to share what I do know. You all share so much about soap making with me...



As far as probes go, I want a digital thermometer that can take some heat. I'm not a CPOP soaper, I don't plan on starting that but your suggestion would be great for other projects.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 9, 2016)

You have to move again??  Aye yi yi! As someone who relocated twice in 4 months -- from a long life in AK to temporary housing in the continental US the first time, then to permanent housing -- I can commiserate. It's about more than oven temperatures.  Just wait til you move where pets, hookups, decorating, painting, unpacking, administrative changes, etc all need to dealt with. Hope you're not both starting new jobs too. I'm glad you'll be beginning a new adventure together, but be easy on yourself -- and make sure to pack your very favorite soaps and supplies for easy access during your next move!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 9, 2016)

Not soaping, but the thing I missed the most when I moved was my old gas stove that had a pilot light in the oven. It was the _*perfect*_ place to let bread dough rise. There is nothing that compares to it, and I still miss it.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 9, 2016)

I am starting a new job. I'm actually getting my teaching certificate and going back to school to get my masters in teaching. 

I've also got 2 dogs. Thankfully we are moving within our current neighborhood in 2 months. I moved about 4ish hours from where I was before. However, it's still a pain and of course I have to pay an exorbitant pet fee ($600+25 per month) for my dogs. We aren't ready for a house yet since so much is still changing. He does have a good stable job though and wants to support me through this time of change. Still hard though; I'm a very independent person and I like things (money included) to be as mutual as possible in a relationship. 

That pilot light does sound like something you would miss! And I have an IR thermometer so I should *probably* be tracking the temperature with that. I also realize that I had a large ceramic pan in there when I put the soap in. I forgot that it would retain heat!! That's got to also be part of the reason for the overheat. Next time I'll just do as I always did and preheat to 270 then turn off.


Eta: I JUST realized I was supposed to set my oven to 170. Oh my gosh. So much... Grrr. I can't believe I made that mistake!!! Oh well. Not all is lost. I'll set it to 170 next time!! To be fair my previous oven had a nob that you would turn to set the temp, whereas this one is just typical buttons and a display.


----------



## paillo (Feb 9, 2016)

Congrats on the new job and back to school, galaxyMLP, that's great! What do you plan to teach?

I'll be moving in a couple months too, cross-country from Virginia finally back home to my native Colorado. First to a rental, then when our house is finished, into it. DH has been out there since September building, and I'm getting tired of living solo just with the animals. Three dogs and five cats, moving itself is going to be quite an adventure.

Soooo looking forward to having a gas stove. Steve, in my 60s too and have learned so much through the school of hard knocks. Many more knocks to come over the next months after being in this house for 11 years


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 9, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I am starting a new job.
> That's got to also be part of the reason for the overheat. Next time I'll just do as I always did and preheat to 270 then turn off.
> 
> Eta: I JUST realized I was supposed to set my oven to 170. Oh my gosh. So much... Grrr. I can't believe I made that mistake!!! Oh well. Not all is lost. I'll set it to 170 next time!! To be fair my previous oven had a nob that you would turn to set the temp, whereas this one is just typical buttons and a display.



I thought that was a typo when you mentioned it before! I only set mine to 100 and it still works. (I do wrap my soap though). 

Best of luck learning the new ovens (in the next house too) and with the move. It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 9, 2016)

I plan to teach high school chemistry but, I'd like to get my masters so that I can also have the option to teach at the community college level. I realized that working in the chemical industry just isn't for me. I've always loved teaching kids about chemistry so we will see. I'm going to begin by subbing for a bit. Then I'll see where things take me! 

That move seems like it's going to be a big task! I'd only been in my apartment for 1.5 years when I moved and that felt like a lot. Sounds like a lot of wonderful changes will be coming your way though.

ETA: thank you Penelope! Yes, I'm glad I caught that mistake and I'm surprised no one pointed it out! I'm just a "preheat oven and shut off" CPOPer which some people don't consider CPOP.


----------



## soapswirl (Feb 9, 2016)

Best wishes with your move into teaching! I've also gone from the chemical industry to the classroom - its quite the contrast! But 5 years later im still there.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 9, 2016)

Soapswirl, that's very encouraging to hear! Thank you.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 9, 2016)

"...I plan to teach high school chemistry but, I'd like to get my masters so that I can also have the option to teach at the community college level. I realized that working in the chemical industry just isn't for me. I've always loved teaching kids about chemistry so we will see...."

I made a similar switch from industry to teaching. I taught math, science, computer classes at the community college level for 10 years, and also taught a high school computer drafting class. I really enjoyed teaching at the college level. I liked my HS students, but I had a hard time getting used to the way the high school day is structured. I could never get a full time position with the college which was frustrating -- it gets old being an adjunct in the college/university system. 

There came a time when I needed to decide whether to stick with teaching and hope for full time ... or put a full time focus on building the little side business my DH and I had started some years before. I realized I actually was doing two 3/4 time jobs, and there was only one of me, and I was starting to fray. I decided to focus on the biz. But I still miss teaching. A lot.

I think you'll be good at this, Galaxy!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 9, 2016)

At one time I really wanted to be a high school chemistry teacher.  Sometimes I dream of going back to school.  Then I look at the costs...  and that goes out the window.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm looking forward to all of the changes. I've really only been out of school for 1.5 years and I'm still young enough where I feel I can bring on a bit of debt and come out ok. That doesnt mean I'm not worried about it though! There are a few scholarships that I'm intending on applying to (ok, only 1) but, I really hope I get it. Now I just have to decide whether I want to go to school full time and be long distance with the BF again or, do part-time online. 

On one hand, I think I'll have a better chance at the scholarship and get a better education (that program seems really great and in depth) if I go back full time. On the other hand, it means either commuting 2 hours to and from school or being long distance once again (although two hours isnt much) and living there by myself with no external source of income. 

I really like structure so hopefully highschool teaching will suit me well. Dee, it seems like you really enjoyed it. I bet teaching on the forum helps you get some of that teaching bug out! I imagine you must miss it after doing it for 10 years. Thank you for the encouragement!

Kchaystack, I know the costs can be daunting. Depending on what you need, there may be lower cost options for you like doing an online program? I know sometimes its just not feasible. My mom wanted to go back to school to be a PA and she ended up in the same mind frame as you after really looking into it.


----------



## CatQuirion (Feb 9, 2016)

I moved from Northern California to the Caribbean.  I ended up completely reformulating my "go-to" shea butter formula because the percentages that worked like a charm there do not work here; whether it's the heat, the humidity, the trade winds or the constellations, I'll never know.  But then again, the reformulating spurred me into developing a soleseife (there's some history for those here, considering about everybody and their brother in Europe owned these islands at one time or another), and that spurred me into experimenting with new techniques.  It's a bumpy ride but worth it.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 9, 2016)

Arimara said:


> As far as probes go, I want a digital thermometer that can take some heat. I'm not a CPOP soaper, I don't plan on starting that but your suggestion would be great for other projects.



Probe on a cable is good to 400 F. After that it turns into a clock that says it's time to replace the probe. I use them at work for years and on occasion someone would get an oven just a little too hot.
I learned about the too hot thing from him.
:mrgreen:


----------

